# Subaru product numbers



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone know how to interpret the product and code number on Subaru small engines?

I may have left one number off while trying to look this engine up. I only have 14 characters, I think maybe there are supposed to be 15.

Product # - Ex130500516656
Serial number - 218550

This is a side shaft engine I out on my old tiller. I broke the choke shaft while taking the carb apart to clean it and need another one.

It also has N1346 on it. This seems to indicate it may have been made for a generator.


----------

